# Nsfw rp ideas. Looking for partner(s)



## NovaSwiftBrony (Mar 21, 2019)

So I have two rp ideas. I will be looking to do them on discord. My discord is NovaSwift#6796

Rp idea #1.
Its a great party, furs from your school have been invited for a great time, sex, fun, and great times. You are with your boyfriend/girlfriend and want to have sex, but they aren't into the idea and want to spend time with you for fun. So you decide to go find his/her friend and have them for yourself as a way to get what you want.
Will involve: cheating, public sex, and more to discuss.

Rp idea #2
You are in a close family, you all were close and enjoyed activities together. But you were interested in more...adult activities. So you go to your preferred family member of the house. Be it your mother, father, or sibling. You want to try it and will do anything to do so. Whether you're shy or you're confident. You will get what you want.
Will involve: Incest. More to discuss.
Can involve: forced. More to discuss.


----------



## Jade_moonlight (Mar 21, 2019)

Hi there still looking for partners ?


----------



## NovaSwiftBrony (Mar 22, 2019)

Jade_moonlight said:


> Hi there still looking for partners ?


Always. Got a discord?


----------



## Jade_moonlight (Mar 22, 2019)

I do I'll add you


----------



## Taurokhub (Mar 22, 2019)

Jade_moonlight said:


> I do I'll add you


Hey. Can I rp with you aswell


----------



## Jade_moonlight (Mar 22, 2019)

Of cource ^-^ what did you have in mind


----------



## Taurokhub (Mar 22, 2019)

Jade_moonlight said:


> Of cource ^-^ what did you have in mind


Whatever you are happy to RP. I figured we could work it out as we go on discord if that is okay 
My two OCs are
Taurokhun the Bull Demon and Ace the Wolf


----------



## Jade_moonlight (Mar 22, 2019)

I just have the one OC jade the cat. .. the bull demon sounds like fun  what is your discord


----------



## Taurokhub (Mar 22, 2019)

Taurokhun/Ace#4842


----------



## Jade_moonlight (Mar 22, 2019)

Oo I'll add you


----------



## _izuko (Apr 6, 2019)

Still available? I would enjoy the party/school idea with my hyena boi, if possible! I’ve got discord as well~ @prettyFLYboi#0894


----------

